
Nokia Lumia 800 - bgarbiak
http://www.nokia.com/800
======
thisstreet
It's a great form factor, I like it very much -- it feels slimmer than the
iPhone: [http://versusio.com/en/nokia-lumia-800-vs-apple-
iphone-4s-64...](http://versusio.com/en/nokia-lumia-800-vs-apple-
iphone-4s-64gb) (click at the top right to view the phones in original size)

I'd love it with a different OS

~~~
wazoox
You can have it with Meego, as the N9. It's almost exactly the same hardware
(the N9 has an additional button).

~~~
stuaxo
If someone can get meego working on the lumia I'd definitely consider it ...
(an actual n9 is harder to come by, would prob be more expensive).

~~~
rbanffy
Should be ridiculously easy. It's more or less the same hardware and the Meego
side is open-source.

------
oyving
The design of the phone reminds me of the old iPod mini (maybe it's just the
color). It looks good, and I like the head phones made in the same style.

------
ZeroGravitas
Glad to see plastic making a comeback. Glass and metal was getting a bit
boring.

~~~
firefoxman1
LOL you just made my day.

------
DuqE
Does anyone else think the Nokia Lumia 800 looks like an iPod Nano in design
with a touchable screen? The rounded sides and flat top / bottom and the
multiple / bright colours.

------
archiloque
I love how the "very fast" page shows some games icons and "lots of fun" is MS
Office

------
RexRollman
I know this is going to sound stupid, but one of the things I like iOS and
Android is that you can set your own wallpaper. Does Windows 7 Phone support
that? I ask because blocks on a solid background strikes me as boring.

(BTW, my old Zune did support wallpapers, so this is a step backwards if
Windows 7 Phone doesn't.)

~~~
rkwz
Do you mean the lock screen wallpaper or the wallpaper behind the app icons
(tiles)?

Only the first one is possible.

~~~
RexRollman
So wallpaper only on the lockscreen? That's disappointing but not surprising,
now that I think about it, as the Windows 8 developer preview I tried was the
same way.

~~~
rkwz
Yes, just like the windows 8 preview.

------
paul9290
Funner? I thought "more fun," is the grammatically correct phrase?

~~~
lukifer
Language is an evolving, organic thing. In casual use, I consider "funner"
valid. It only sounds weird when you're not used to hearing it.

~~~
saturdaysaint
I'm in the "language evolves" camp, but I find "funner" to be pretty awkward.
Oddly, I hear "funnest" a lot more often and it comes across a lot more
naturally to me. I find it cloying/annoying for marketing copy to try to push
the envelope like this.

------
Tomek_
Anyone actually managed to find a link to pre-order?

~~~
fauldsh
Have done in the uk <http://tinypic.com/r/1zeflw3/5> There is a second page,
but when ordered by price it's not available and I'm in a rush right now
unfortunately.

------
6ren
CPU seems to be MSM8255T (they didn't mention the T)
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snapdragon_(system_on_chip)> 1.4GHz is fast, but
the OS might be slow, and certainly they have less experience in integrating
it with the hardware, to make it fast.

BTW the images look like CGI mockups to me. _EDIT_ I was wrong

~~~
ttrashh
The OS is very fast. I have a Samsung Focus with a 1ghz processor and it runs
much better than any android 2.x phone I've seen. I think Ice Cream Sandwich
will finally add hardware acceleration (which Windows Phone 7 has had since
launch) so maybe it will perform better.

------
teyc
Interesting how it has only 0.5GB of RAM. Is this meant to be Nokia's flagship
Windows Phone product?

As an aside, I still think Apple got it right with the single hardware "home"
button vs the three in WP7 and Android.

~~~
coob
What needs more than half a gig? The 4S copes. Going up to 1GB adds an
unnecessary $9 to the BOM which eats into margins.

~~~
masklinn
Biggest issue with more RAM is not money so much as battery capacity: it's
very hard to gate RAM, so more ram means more transistors which are very hard
to shut down, meaning lower battery capacity. And a higher surface area and
more heat (assuming the manufacturing process is constant).

On a mobile device, more RAM is often a balancing act.

~~~
rbanffy
Would be nice if we could power down unused memory regions... Sounds easy to
implement - a "this block is unused" line on the memory chip that would power
down the block pointed to by the address bus. Any write to that region would
automatically power it back on. Latency on the first write could be a problem
unless we could cache writes (L4-cache within the memory module, perhaps?
don't we already do something like it?)

~~~
recoiledsnake
The power up/down logic, hardware and individual power wiring could consume
enough power and hardware to render the savings useless.

~~~
rbanffy
I wonder if someone actually tried it.

------
rbanffy
Is it my impression or it's basically a Nokia N9 with different software and
an extra button?

